# Allowing utility bills to rollover: What are the consequences?



## mickaxe (5 Feb 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if allowing esb/bord gáis etc bills to rollover to double bills has an effect on ones credit rating?

Thanks.


----------



## thewatcher (5 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*



			
				mickaxe said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if allowing esb/bord gáis etc bills to rollover to double bills has an effect on ones credit rating?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Nope,i always do it.they do nothing for me(only increase prices way above inflation) so why should i pay them on time.It would have affected you back when the esb used to sell electrical goods on credit but their rates were so astronomical you would have been mad to get anything off them in the first place,i think they've sold all their shops to Bank Of Scotland now for banks.U still have to pay them mind u,but i only pay them when i feel like it !.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*



			
				mickaxe said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if allowing esb/bord gáis etc bills to rollover to double bills has an effect on ones credit rating?
> 
> Thanks.



From the list of [broken link removed], I note that Bord Gais Finance is listed, but presumably this arm of Bord Gais deals with capital purchases (boilers etc) as opposed to bill.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*



			
				thewatcher said:
			
		

> they do nothing for me(only increase prices way above inflation) so why should i pay them on time.


Because they have provided you with a service which you have used and whose cost you know in advance?


----------



## thewatcher (5 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Because they have provided you with a service which you have used and whose cost you know in advance?


 
Their monopoly's that rob us blind and as i have no choice but to use them,i'll pay them on my terms.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*

Which monopolies? There are different options available for certain services. For example for heating you can choose electricity (_ESB_, some other provider or your own installed generating or solar powered etc. equipment), gas, oil etc. You may think that certain service providers' prices are higher than you would like but they are not robbing you since you are accepting the service at the price given. As such it seems silly to protest by delaying payment of your bills rather than looking for alternative sources if you are not happy with your current system/service provider.


----------



## kkontour (7 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> ...but they are not robbing you since you are accepting the service at the price given.



Maybe Extortion is a better description.
*
*


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*

I don't think so. The customer enters willingly into the service contract. If they don't like it then they can always look elsewhere for alternatives as I suggested above. This populist opinion promulgated by many people that companies are always out to rip people off is as facile, asinine and trite.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*



			
				mickaxe said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if allowing esb/bord gáis etc bills to rollover to double bills has an effect on ones credit rating?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Let's see if we can keep this thread on topic please.  I have quoted mickaxe's original question above in case people have forgotten what it was.


----------



## fobs (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Allowing utility bills to rollover*

I was linked to this from another of your posts where you say your wife is on unpaid leave.
When I was on unpaid leave/maternity leave I phoned the following utilities :gas & esb and also phoned my local credit union to explain the situation and agreed to pay a small amount for the months I was off and then pay a lump sum out of my first months salary. ALL agreed and explained they were happy once they knew upfront and I was able to give them a payment date!


----------



## ajapale (9 Feb 2006)

Have you considered contacting [broken link removed]? I think they may be able to explain the consequences of allowing your utility bills to 'roll over'.


----------

